# Bedroom Tax



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me what this bedroom tax is all about please?

Am I about to get taxed extra for my house that i pay more council tax on already due to it's value? Am i going to be forced to knock walls through and re-classify the room or what?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've heard of this, I think (and I could be very wrong) its if you have any bedrooms in your house not used you pay extra. But as far as I'm aware its corpy property not owned. 
BF's Mum has mentioned it as she is on her own in a 3 bed house.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Corpy Property? 

That's a new one on me Tracy.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Seems to only apply to council or housing association houses


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Really?

Awesome (well, not for them i guess).

We are literally busting ourselves to invest in our house. 

I've been working for 15 years and Pensions have been changed 3 time in that period. So my conclusion is that they are worthless. 

Savings are accruing no interest. The only appreciating asset we have is our house. 

It was really going to bug me that I had to pay tax on the rooms that no person sleeps in.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't take that as gospel, but a quick google seemed to confirm the same.

Agreed about the house being the only appreciating asset 
Try and maximise your savings either by being savvy and offsetting against your mortgage (if you have the facility to), or shopping around for the best rates. Most bank offer a 'reasonable' savings rate for the first year, but then you need to up stick and go somewhere else as they usually revert down to a lowly 0.5% or lower.........as they say.....every little helps.:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Corpy Property?
> 
> That's a new one on me Tracy.


What can I say, I'm showing my age.


----------

